
Ask HN: What is beyond JavaScript? - coaxial
I have done JavaScript programming for most of my six years career, with some Ruby here and there. While I do enjoy JS (React, Node), and I&#x27;m glad to see the ecosystem getting better and better; I am getting tired of the constant change and how much effort it takes just to keep up with the latest hype.<p>What are other languages that are as ubiquitous as JS is, but more stable?<p>I don&#x27;t have a CS background and I&#x27;m interested in alternatives that would have good employment prospects. I don&#x27;t mind moving away from the browser, languages like Rust or Elixir&#x2F;Erlang sound interesting but I question how much of a market there is for these skills without a CS background.
======
nabla9
C - C is a portable assembler and it runs everywhere. Language semantics is
relatively simple and easy to learn. It's the closest you get to hardware
without learning asm for each architecture. If you want to get into systems
programming or embedded programming learn it. You want to know basics of it's
bastard offspring C++ too.

Python - It's the scripting language of choice for binding millions of C/C++
libraries together.

Java - It's the Cobol of the modern age.

If you want to cover most jobs and aspects of programming with minimum number
of languages, C, JS, Python and Java are very close to optimal. These four are
very popular and together they cover almost every aspect in programming.

PYPL PopularitY of Programming Language
[http://pypl.github.io/PYPL.html](http://pypl.github.io/PYPL.html)

